# Punderson skinny chain pickerel n skinny perch



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I couldn't find the big ones but bunches of these all day long....


----------



## Erie Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

Atleast it is starting!!! How much ice and any open water yet


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Erie Tom said:


> Atleast it is starting!!! How much ice and any open water yet


Actually it's stump lake, off of the main lake. 4" of ice, 7 fow. I DID NOT fish the main lake nor did I check th ice there.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Beautiful coloring on that pickerel. To bad they don't get 20# . Would make a beautiful mount. I believe it is a grass pike a.k.a. grass pickerel.

Chain pickerel have a forked tail and a longer snout. Regardless beautiful fish.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep, That's a GRASS PIKE. Mogadore used to be loaded with them.

Here's a Chain Pickeral Pic., Nice Pics though


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Funny how the markings are vertical on one and horizontal on the other.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Whether chain or grass pickerel, a fish that small is going to be skinny! And I've never seen a pickerel that was all that fat, anyway.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

cool fish! I've never seen one of them before.


----------

